Ask HN: What are you doing with your Raspberry Pi? - katzeilla
======
rcarmo
I've done digital signage, controlled servos, used them as cameras, the works.
Right now I have:

\- A 5-node Pi 2 cluster running k3s.io ([https://github.com/rcarmo/raspi-
cluster](https://github.com/rcarmo/raspi-cluster)), and a separate Pi 2 I use
as a Docker build box and local Docker registry.

\- A Pi 4 as a "lab" desktop computer with an USB oscilloscope and FTDI cables
to flash ESP8266 and Arduinos

\- A Lakka.tv arcade/MAME box for the kids with a PS3 controller (no room for
a proper PiCade, we just use the TV)

\- A Pi 3A+ with a mic array for playing around with Google Assistant

\- Another one that I carry with me as a “pocket server” to SSH into from my
iPad over Bluetooth

\- A Pi Zero W taped to the inside of my electricity meter trying to estimate
power consumption (we have a spinning disk mechanical meter)

\- Another Pi Zero W with an EnviroPi HAT that I use to demo Azure IoT
solutions

\- An ODROID U2 (Could be a Pi) running HomeKit and Node-Red for home
automation, as well as a bastion container (all dockerized).

\- A 3B hooked up to my 3D printer running OctoPi

And the list goes on. I have many older Series Bs lying around, and once used
one to revive a dead synth whose MIDI keyboard still worked (I set up timidity
and a sound font on it and it became the kids' piano).

I also ran a Plex server on a 3B until it became obvious that I needed to
think about transcoding (but it worked fine for music).

You can do a _lot_ with Raspberry Pis. I just hope they also beef up the 3A+
RAM at some point since 512MB RAM is too tight.

~~~
umtksa
I have a zero that I carry with me and same as you I'm sshing it from my ipad
but im using wifi, most of the time I'm using DietPi. what are you using for
your pocket system?

~~~
rcarmo
Plain Raspbian server and this gist for the BT setup:
[https://gist.github.com/rcarmo/6ad6c09e904c35857bad2dd2769ed...](https://gist.github.com/rcarmo/6ad6c09e904c35857bad2dd2769edf76)

------
longbrass
Built a marine navigation system as a fall-back chart plotter in the event the
onboard system goes down while chartering.

After rolling my own OpenCPN on raspberian install I decide to go with Sailoog
after a card corruption. The project has come a long way, Ive mounted in a
Pelican case with IP67 USB ports and a touch screen. Have a USB gps antenna
and an rtl-sdr dongle for AIS tracking. The whole thing is hooked up to a
20kmha battery that sits behind the screen. Works great for a whole weekend.
The screen is only on when I need to look at it, otherwise it just runs and
keeps my tracks for my log.

------
Piskvorrr
Showing the build status through a green/red LED (code available at
[https://gitlab.com/Piskvor/buildenlights](https://gitlab.com/Piskvor/buildenlights)
), displaying Very Important Numbers on a 7-segment display, tailing dev logs
on the HDMI output, occasional SD card reader (only needs the card at boot for
kernel+initramfs).

------
johnnycarcin
put together a tiny wifi hacking/testing stick with my pi zero w. i added a
USB plug on it so i can just plug it into my laptop, ssh directly to it (not
via wireless), and then use the wifi on the pi to do my wifi hijinx :). this
way i keep my host systems wifi "clean" and can use the pi zero as a
standalone device without having to worry about power cables, wifi
connections, etc.

------
chrisbennet
I use one (3B+) as a Linux compile machine with visual studio 2017. I get the
VS debugger in windows and remote in cross platform.

------
phodo
Pihole for ad blocking

Samba file server w connected SSD drive

------
sigjuice
Raspberry Pi Museum inside my drawer :)

------
g4rret
I had it working as a print server, and it was wonderful.

Then I fucked it up, and it was not wonderful anymore.

------
treggle
In a drawer.

------
sloaken
MineCraft server

------
piplewis
Unfortunately still in the drawer but planning on Pi-hole.

